# Happy hatchday Candy!



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*My beautiful princess turned 4 years old on April 15th! It's hard to imagine that all those years have already passed, wow!
She was only six months old when I got her, and look at her now 
Here she is, my little snow white beauty , sweet sugar plum, and the reason I got to love cockatiels 
Of course, I had to include her stinky brothers in the picture, Tony, and Hector *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Happy Hatchday Candy!! She is so pretty and has a great crest  Tell Tony he better be extra nice to her today!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh my goodness! Has it been four years already? It doesn't seem like that long since you brought Candy home. 

Happy Hatchday, Sweet Candy!!

​
Love,

*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Happy Hatched day Candy. You are so cute...


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Hatchday, Candy. You are a beautiful princess and the apple of your mom's eye.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww Happy Hatchday to our Crested Cotton Canditiel!arty2:arty3::birthday:arty:
But look at poor Hector away at the corner by himself. Don't be shy and join the party, señor!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

If I do decide to get a tiel friend for Shiloh, it shall look like the beautiful Candy...
Happy Hatchday Candy....:birthday:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Happy (belated) Hatchday, Candy!! arty3: I'm sure you, Tony and Hector had a wonderful time and had some special treats to celebrate the happy occasion.
The flock of 14 and I send our best wishes to your girl and here's to the many more celebrations and milestones yet to come! :b-day:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Hatch Day,Candy!arty10:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


BirdCrazyJill said:



Happy Hatchday Candy!! She is so pretty and has a great crest  Tell Tony he better be extra nice to her today!

Click to expand...

Yes, she takes care of her hair 


FaeryBee said:



Oh my goodness! Has it been four years already? It doesn't seem like that long since you brought Candy home. 

Happy Hatchday, Sweet Candy!!

​
Love,



Click to expand...

Thanks Deb! It's hard to believe she has been with me for almost four years!


LynandIndigo said:



Happy Hatched day Candy. You are so cute...

Click to expand...

Thank you so much, Lyn 


jellyblue said:



Happy Hatchday, Candy. You are a beautiful princess and the apple of your mom's eye.

Click to expand...

Aw, thanks, Susan!


Jedikeet said:



Aww Happy Hatchday to our Crested Cotton Canditiel!arty2:arty3::birthday:arty:
But look at poor Hector away at the corner by himself. Don't be shy and join the party, señor!

Click to expand...

LOL, cotton candy! Hector is just a special little guy, kind of quiet and reserved.


Jonah said:



If I do decide to get a tiel friend for Shiloh, it shall look like the beautiful Candy...
Happy Hatchday Candy....:birthday:

Click to expand...

You should totally get another tiel 


aluz said:



Happy (belated) Hatchday, Candy!! arty3: I'm sure you, Tony and Hector had a wonderful time and had some special treats to celebrate the happy occasion.
The flock of 14 and I send our best wishes to your girl and here's to the many more celebrations and milestones yet to come! :b-day:

Click to expand...

Thank you so much, Ana! 


nuxi said:



Happy Hatch Day,Candy!arty10:

Click to expand...

Thank you, thank you*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Happy hatchday, Candy! You are absolutely gorgeous and definitely deserve only the best on your special day  If any of the boys bother you, just tell them it's your hatchday and you deserve special treatment :laugh: 
arty2: arty:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Happy hatchday, Candy! You are absolutely gorgeous and definitely deserve only the best on your special day  If any of the boys bother you, just tell them it's your hatchday and you deserve special treatment :laugh: 
arty2: arty:

Click to expand...

Thank you*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Happy Hatchday to You, your Gorgeous Royal Highness, Princess Candy!!!
*


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

arty2: What a beautiful bird! Happy Hatchday, Candy!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Hatchday beautiful lady Candy!!   Four years old and she doesn't look for 1 year old  Here's to many more to come!


----------

